# Good job!



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

I would like to know what the right phrase is when someone praises someone for doing a good job (for example, after finishing some hard-work) Is "hienoa työtä!" the right expression? How often/In what situations would Finns use such expressions?


----------



## Gavril

_hienoa työtä _might work in this case. I've also seen the following used to mean "Well done":

_Hyvin tehty!
Hyvä!


_Question for the Finns: would you say _Hyvää _(in the partitive) when someone is doing a good job but hasn't yet finished? (For example, if a teacher is watching a student work on a problem, the teacher might say "Good!" to encourage them on -- would this be translated with _Hyvää_ or a similar expression?)


----------



## akana

Other encouraging phrases I've encountered:

Niin sitä pitää!
Hieno homma!


----------



## Hakro

Gavril said:


> _hienoa työtä _might work in this case. Yes, but it usually means "extremely good / fine work".
> I've also seen the following used to mean "Well done":
> _Hyvin tehty!__
> Hyvä!_
> Question for the Finns: would you say _Hyvää _(in the partitive) when someone is doing a good job but hasn't yet finished? (For example, if a teacher is watching a student work on a problem, the teacher might say "Good!" to encourage them on -- would this be translated with _Hyvää_ or a similar expression?)


_Hyvää_ (in the partitive) is only used as an adjective with a noun in partitive case ("hyvää ruokaa"; "tämä ruoka on hyvää"), but if it's used as an adverb it's always "hyvä!". It doesn't matter if the job is going on or finished.


----------

